# recomended wood filler for cherry



## pickngrin (May 23, 2008)

I'll be applying polyurethane to my cherry bedroom set peices. No stain. I have some very minor places (flaws) where a wood filler would help.
But ...cherry darkens with age.
So if I match the wood now, in time the cherry will darken, but not the filler, thus making the filler appear lighter and perhaps stand out.
Any tips for this? The old sawdust and glue trick?


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

*cherry filler*

You might want to just wait awhile before you fill it and let it darken some first. If you place the pieces out in the sun, they will darken in a short time (hour or less). This would kind of be like getting a suntan. Then if you waited a 3-6 months after that, it probably wouldn't darken significantly more. I like the different colored putty fillers from minwax. You can blend a couple of colors together to get it closer to what you want. If you add the filler after you are done with your finish, you could always change the color slightly later on with more putty of a darker shade. Good luck,
Mike Hawkins


----------



## pickngrin (May 23, 2008)

I like the idea of setting them out in the sun! thanks.
I'm just south of Clevland BTW. In the Cuyahoga National Park.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

*neighbor*

Hey there neighbor,
I'm actually in Macedonia. Pretty close by.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## pickngrin (May 23, 2008)

WoW! VERY close by, I'm over on Riverview, just north of 82. Swing by and garage door will probably be up, me in there turning legs today, hard to miss me.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

A little cherry sawdust and a dash of shellac. Mix well into a paste and apply. By using the actual cherry wood for filler, you should have less problems as the cherry darkens. The shellac works better than glue when you go to finish.


----------



## pickngrin (May 23, 2008)

ahh!!! shallac! So that's the secret....I wondered, because whenever wood glue is involved, it wont take a finish.

Thanks for the responses!


----------

